# Pokemon, now edited for metal dudes like us XD. Pics



## MaKo´s Tethan

When I was 12, I saw the first season, but then I leave it, but this kind of images awake memories in my head.


----------



## Daiephir

Sooooo freaking cool!


----------



## ivancic1al

They should do another season of the show using those concepts


----------



## AcousticMinja

hell yeah. Love the Gengar one.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Yes, yes. yes.


----------



## iamoverrated

I smell a 1980's van mural coming from this thread....

Like this:





Except more tentacle rape.


----------



## Prydogga

Steelix and Nidoking are clear winners. Unlike in normal Pokemon.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Whoever did the artwork, well done!


----------



## ralphy1976

i would totally watch this if they were to be of that ilk...did you draw those Mauricio?


----------



## Survival101

Seeing those totally made me want to play again. Can't they release some awesome version of Pokemon with these?


----------



## powergroover

pic #4 looks like shadow of colossus


----------



## spattergrind

Sick!
Very awesome idea.
I don't know why, but the Venusaur is fucking brutal.
It looks like its rotten really gritty looking 
Mewtwo is pretty sick too.


----------



## BrainArt

These are freaking awesome!


----------



## MorbidTravis

i remember when i was 8 and would wake up at 6 am and watch the 6 30 show every morning before school. And then they started introducing more pokemon and it was a lost cause.


----------



## Goatchrist

Yes! This is Awesome!!!
Don't like the new generation Pokemons though, but the old ones look fucking brutal as hell!

Edit: Gonna take those pictures as artwork for my first album.  Just sayin'.


----------



## ittoa666

These are full of win. I'm going to go play red now.


----------



## soliloquy

psh...digimon were always more metal than pokemon!


----------



## Murmel

I have a feeling that if Pokémon were real, they would look something in the lines of that.. 
Would be totally awesome if the people who made those made all the 151 (including Mew ) original Pokémon.

I'm probably gonna love Pokémon for the rest of my life, I'm a huge fan, and the new ones don't really bother me at all. I think it just makes it more interesting with new Pokémon.


----------



## Waelstrum

These are awesome! I especially like Gyarados and Venasaur. (That Venasaur has got to be the scariest one there.)


----------



## Skin Coffin

Charizard and Gyarados are fucking awesome!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man they need to do a series or film based on those designs. I've seen the first one before, not the rest though. Epic win.


----------



## xmetalhead69

if you think about it, pokemon was already fucking brutal. it was pretty much a world based around legalized dog fighting


----------



## pink freud




----------



## vampiregenocide

xmetalhead69 said:


> if you think about it, pokemon was already fucking brutal. it was pretty much a world based around legalized dog fighting


 
So epic, I had to Facebook that.


----------



## Guamskyy

The steelix IMO was the most metal pokemon out of them.


----------



## Murmel

guambomb832 said:


> The steelix IMO was the most metal pokemon out of them.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## tacotiklah

So friggin awesome. I may have to facebook some of those pics later.


----------



## windu

i used to love pokemon, watched the first season, played the cardgame every saterday (had a gnarly ass stale deck, 4 chanceys 3 allakazams, pokecenters and highpotions all over the place! no draw cards, damn i miss the card game back when it was just the normal 150) that was when i was like 14 lol. i still love playing the games, they are definatly fun!

gyrodos looks like a predator from the movies lol 

and speaking of pokemon

lets metalize this shit some more!


----------



## tacotiklah

I wanna see some drawings of Alakazam, Zapdos, and Scyther in this form. Oh and maybe do a dark jolteon as well.

As you can see, I have thing for both electric and psychic types.


----------



## AChRush1349

Can somebody possibly find me (if it exists) that BADASS dugtrio? Because my band is (jokingly) called The Dugtrio at the moment (We only recently added a fourth member, and around the school we used to go to, the name spread fast)


----------



## pink freud

ghstofperdition said:


> I wanna see some drawings of Alakazam, Zapdos, and Scyther in this form. Oh and maybe do a dark jolteon as well.
> 
> As you can see, I have thing for both electric and psychic types.



I thought Scyther was just a regular Bug type


----------



## Sofos

Mewtwo. Cubone. Fearow. Arbox. Weezing. Muk. <3


----------



## Xiphos68

These pictures are so awesome!!! 
Who's the artist though and are they anymore pictures?


----------



## tacotiklah

pink freud said:


> I thought Scyther was just a regular Bug type



Yeah you're right, I should've clarified. I mainly like electric and psychic types, but something about Scyther is so sick. Probably because he's a ninja bug.


----------



## Sofos

Most requests have been answered 

Alakazam





Scyther





Mewtwo





Arbok vs Aggron





Gastly





Groudon





Cubone, for the lulz


----------



## TCOH5246

ARBOK!!!!!

I miss Pokemon so much. I played quite a few of the Gameboy games, and was a beast at the card game. 

I liked the original 151 the most, but the second generation wan't bad either. Crystal is my favorite version for gameboy, and you could still get the 150. 

Tyranitar was awesome as funk.


----------



## tacotiklah

That Scyther and Alakazam are so goddamn sick!!!

Those made my day!


----------



## natspotats

i wish there was a salamence or flygon one, but if i had to stay with original 151 i would like to see a magmar picture!


----------



## tacotiklah

Oh and I went ahead and made that gengar my desktop background. Because it's that awesome.


----------



## groovemasta

that was the most epic sequence of pictures I've seen in forever :O


----------



## DVRP

Soooooo badass!!!!


----------



## Cabinet

I like that Mewtwo, kinda reminds me of Keith Thompsons art.


----------



## Murmel

I need the link for where you find these pics so bad...


----------



## BrainArt

groovemasta said:


> that was the most epic sequence of pictures I've seen in forever :O



Except for the one in your avatar.  



Murmel said:


> I need the link for where you find these pics so bad...



Right-click > copy image location.

Or,

Right-click > copy link location.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Someone needs to do a Muk. Muk and Gengar are my favs


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Sofos




----------



## Guamskyy

Murmel said:


>




I wasn't even thinking about that


----------



## tacotiklah

Those first 2 in Vampiregenocide's last post are fucking epic!


----------



## highlordmugfug

That Groudon one wasn't showing up for me, so I found one:


----------



## tacotiklah

I found some more by doing that copy location thing...:


















I'm trying like crazy to find a zapdos. Him and alakazam are my favs.


----------



## highlordmugfug

ghstofperdition: Do an image search for "realistic *pokemans name here*"
Zapdos


----------



## xmetalhead69

have any of you seen this before ? shit blew my mind


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

AChRush1349 said:


> Can somebody possibly find me (if it exists) that BADASS dugtrio? Because my band is (jokingly) called The Dugtrio at the moment (We only recently added a fourth member, and around the school we used to go to, the name spread fast)







left corner.


----------



## highlordmugfug

xmetalhead69 said:


> have any of you seen this before ? shit blew my mind


I've seen that before, but being as it is indeed so incredibly amazing, rep for you sir.


----------



## tacotiklah

MOAR!!!!:

ZAPDOS!!!!:





Vileplume (the most realistic I could find):





Raichu:





Moltres:





Magmar:





Electabuzz:





Dragonite:





Dark Jolteon:







Couldn't find a good enough one of muk though. Sry Drak.


----------



## tacotiklah

Ah mugfug ninja'd me on that zapdos. I did exactly what he suggested before seeing said suggestion.


----------



## highlordmugfug

ghstofperdition said:


> Ah mugfug ninja'd me on that zapdos. I did exactly what he suggested before seeing said suggestion.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Sofos

vampiregenocide said:


> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/8746/1274999918756.jpg



*'WORLD'S MEANEST MOD' EDIT - Yeah, those pics were taking up a little too much space. Anybody interested can follow the links to the images* 

http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/comics/2010-09-20.jpg
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/comics/2010-05-03.jpg
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/comics/2010-07-05.jpg
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/comics/2010-07-19.jpg
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/comics/2010-08-17.jpg
http://thepunchlineismachismo.com/comics/2010-11-11.png

*GARRETT EDIT - thanks! much appreciated, and understood haha. didnt think about that until after i posted. all good.*


----------



## Taylor2

these comics are so full of win.


----------



## MFB

As much as I love "The Punchline is Machismo" - can we PLEASE STOP taking up entire pages with their comics?

On topic : these things look fucking boss, although the Electrabuzz was a bit eh


----------



## Randy

The lack of Jigglypuff in here is disturbing.

EDIT: Just read the tag. WTF?


----------



## harkonnen8

highlordmugfug said:


> Groudon


Holy shit


----------



## xmetalhead69

this thread pretty much forced me to go back and start playing red version 

also,


----------



## Daemoniac

>



That, the dugtrio, Golem and the big-ass Venusaur on the first page are quite possibly some of the most fucking awesome things I've ever seen.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Nidoking looks like he's about to rape some semi-willing semi-legal hentai girl.

Gyarados looks like he's 'a-chargin-his-laz0r'. 

 What the fuck was up with the totally non-metal Pikachu though?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

like this?


----------



## Daemoniac

^


----------



## CrushingAnvil

MaKo´s Tethan;2232170 said:


> like this?



KILL IT WITH FIRE.

"THERE'S BLOOD EVERYWHERE"


----------



## tacotiklah

CrushingAnvil said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE.
> 
> "THERE'S BLOOD EVERYWHERE"




Charmander used flamethrower. It was not effective.


----------



## cwhitey2

holy shit...i grew up a Pokemon geek and this just made my day  



those drawings are epic


----------



## Scar Symmetry

highlordmugfug said:


> That Groudon one wasn't showing up for me, so I found one:



Fucking awesome.


----------



## xmetalhead69

highlordmugfug said:


> That Groudon one wasn't showing up for me, so I found one:



you know, i always wondered how giant ass pokemon like that could fit in a tiny little ball


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Too much artistic liberty with Snorlax's face... but Steelix compensates.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

xmetalhead69 said:


> have any of you seen this before ? shit blew my mind





That guy said:


> I have a theory



Understatement of the fucking year


----------



## soliloquy

just some random pokemon and digimon:









mewtoo















this one is a bit easy to pull off:




















lilithmon:


----------



## abstract

Not gonna lie, this thread is metal.  Brings me back.


----------



## abstract

More I found:


----------



## Goatchrist

Awesome pictures! I used to play Pokémon on my iPhone, I really regret it that I deleted the gameboy emulator. 

Stop posting Digimon! They're not trve!


----------



## tacotiklah

Goatchrist said:


> Awesome pictures! I used to play Pokémon on my iPhone, I really regret it that I deleted the gameboy emulator.
> 
> Stop posting Digimon! They're not trve!



Oh snap! We're getting all pokelitist in here.....  

Just nabbed pokemon red and am reliving my childhood. At least the less darker parts. 

I must say, starting with Charmander is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## soliloquy

Goatchrist said:


> Awesome pictures! I used to play Pokémon on my iPhone, I really regret it that I deleted the gameboy emulator.
> 
> Stop posting Digimon! They're not trve!



psh! up until this thread, digimon were always more darker and metal than pokemon!


----------



## pink freud

Now, _this_ is Pokemon for us folk:


----------



## tacotiklah

pink freud said:


> Now, _this_ is Pokemon for us folk:




TITOSAUR! I CHOOSE YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## highlordmugfug

xmetalhead69 said:


> you know, i always wondered how giant ass pokemon like that could fit in a tiny little ball



0:16-0:21


----------



## Goatchrist

OMG this Dragon Ball paints are the shit!


Man this looks sick! So disgusting but so fucking brutal!!  I <3 this thread!


>


----------



## TimSE

holy shit DBZ!


----------



## JamesM

soliloquy said:


>



Off topic pic, but appreciated. 
This was my show growing up. Well, this and that Gundam stuff. 
They screwed up Frieza! The cool part was that he was such a tiny little bitch, and yet kicked serious ass. He shouldn't be that big! 

EDIT: Oh yeah! Doesn't he get all pissed and buff after the spirit bomb? *:nostalgia:*


----------



## xmetalhead69

DBZ doesnt need to be redrawn to be metal, shit is already badass


----------



## vampiregenocide

OMG THOSE DBZ ONES ARE EPIC. Majin Buu looks epic as fuck.



The Armada said:


> EDIT: Oh yeah! Doesn't he get all pissed and buff after the spirit bomb? *:nostalgia:*


 
He does


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Randy

3D and painted Cell is pretty friggin' cool.


----------



## JamesM

^OMFG. Yes. So epic.


----------



## MFB

vampiregenocide said:


> OMG THOSE DBZ ONES ARE EPIC. Majin Buu looks epic as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> He does



He doesn't really do much to his power level actually, he's only slightly more powerful than SS Goku by about 20,000 and even then his speed has decreased so the advantage is lost. He also uses that brute strength and gets himself killed by it 

/nerd


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Randy

Buu looks kinda like that guy that sings in Mushroomhead in that picture.


----------



## MFB

It's so true


----------



## teqnick

That first mewtwo was sick as fuck. H.R Giger-esque.


----------



## Murmel

I may just have fallen off my chair from that Kyogre picture.. Amazing.


----------



## Prydogga

I don't think I want to sleep after seeing that last Buu pic.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Beedrill


----------



## vampiregenocide

That beedrill is awesomesauce.


----------



## tacotiklah

To save me time, I'm just gonna post links

Ash and Pikachu:
http://loyalkng.com/wp-content/uplo...nap-bulbasaur-dawn-may-misty-brock-hikaru.jpg

Lucario:
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/100/3/f/Realistic_Lucario3_by_Iris_sempi.png

Forsaken (didn't even know there was a pokemon by this name):
http://th01.deviantart.com/fs29/300W/f/2008/096/b/5/Forsaken__by_Mortica.jpg

Moltres:
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2008/170/3/b/Legendary_Pokemon__Moltres_by_tavington.jpg

Charizard:
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/7100000/Charizard-charizard-7107777-816-1024.jpg
http://loyalkng.com/wp-content/uplo...alistic-Pokemon-Reimagining-ash-charizard.jpg

Ninetails:
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs16/i/2007/204/3/e/Fire_pokemon_Ninetales_by_silencedbydreams.jpg

Articuno:
http://th07.deviantart.net/fs27/PRE/f/2008/153/a/8/Legendary_Pokemon__Articuno_by_tavington.jpg

Haunter:
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2009/353/f/b/Haunter_by_archus7.jpg

Gastly:
http://media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/684679/80512482.jpg

Arcanine:
http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/3/1/21/f_12302721702m_6f03a96.jpg

Dragonite:
http://art.ngfiles.com/images/51/archir_dragonite.jpg

Rapidash:
Realistic pokemon art image by Redith on Photobucket

Nidoking:
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/294/samplea1f1c4fef3b6d6db8.jpg

Marowak:
http://th06.deviantart.net/fs71/300W/i/2010/257/7/1/realistic_marowak_by_zeeyang-d2yrb8u.jpg

Golbat:
Realistic pokemon golbat image by Shika-kun on Photobucket


----------



## PyramidSmasher

ghstofperdition said:


> Forsaken (didn't even know there was a pokemon by this name):
> http://th01.deviantart.com/fs29/300W/f/2008/096/b/5/Forsaken__by_Mortica.jpg



that guys name is Banette


----------



## soliloquy

YouTube - real pokemon! That cant be true!


----------



## a1a2a3a4

Pokemon will never be cool.

Ever.


----------



## GalacticDeath

That Venasaur is the coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## vampiregenocide

a1a2a3a4 said:


> Pokemon will never be cool.
> 
> Ever.


 
You just failed at life sir, go sit over there. NOT THERE! Thats it, there, with the rest of your kind.


----------



## Murmel

Just thought I'd share this


----------



## MFB




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

ghstofperdition said:


> I must say, starting with Charmander is a real pain in the ass.


True, but it's more challenging that way.



a1a2a3a4 said:


> Pokemon will always be cool.


Fixed.


----------



## tacotiklah

Murmel said:


> Just thought I'd share this



Nice. I see your gay sex and raise you one gay dugtrio:
http://rule34-images.paheal.net/_im...ef6a488ff6102d8a/309615 - Dugtrio Pokemon.jpg


----------



## MFB

NO!

Not Dugtrio!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

ghstofperdition said:


> To save me time, I'm just gonna post links
> 
> Ash and Pikachu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucario:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forsaken (didn't even know there was a pokemon by this name):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moltres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charizard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ninetails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Articuno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gastly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arcanine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapidash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nidoking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marowak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golbat:


----------



## highlordmugfug

ghstofperdition said:


>


Dammit, I fucking love Giovanni and his Nidoking. It's like the perfect badass duo in my mind. Smart, suave, evil looking business man, and big fucking bruiser dinosaur lookin' mother fucker (I typed mofo at first, but it just doesn't fit: He's not a mofo, he is a MOTHER FUCKER).


----------



## Prydogga

Holy fuck. If Nidoking's were that big, we'd be a sub-dominant species!


----------



## Daemoniac

I was never a huge fan of "actual" Nidoking, but _all_ of the fan pics of it are fucking amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

vampiregenocide said:


> You just failed at life sir, go sit over there. NOT THERE! Thats it, there, with the rest of your kind.


 
I got neg repped for this?!  Some people can't take a joke...


----------



## Murmel

Demoniac said:


> I was never a huge fan of "actual" Nidoking, but _all_ of the fan pics of it are fucking amazing.


This 



vampiregenocide said:


> I got neg repped for this?!  Some people can't take a joke...


Twice even 

Edit: Woopwoop, seems like some turd is negrepping everyone who likes Pokémon, I smell Digimon fanboy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nah the other one was for saying I liked beedrill. I guess some people prefer butterfree.


----------



## tacotiklah

Murmel said:


> This
> 
> 
> Twice even
> 
> Edit: Woopwoop, seems like some turd is negrepping everyone who likes Pokémon, I smell Digimon fanboy.




Yeah I got one too. I thought it was for me being lazy and not putting up the actual pics, just links. I figured I earned it so eh...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I guess Professor Oak reminds someone of a particularly rough uncle some forumite had.


----------



## xmetalhead69




----------



## mattofvengeance

AChRush1349 said:


> Can somebody possibly find me (if it exists) that BADASS dugtrio? Because my band is (jokingly) called The Dugtrio at the moment (We only recently added a fourth member, and around the school we used to go to, the name spread fast)



Here ya go, bro!








highlordmugfug said:


> That Groudon one wasn't showing up for me, so I found one:



Don't let George Lucas see this. He'll want his Rancor back.


----------



## MFB

Got neg on my end too for just saying "Not Dugtrio!"

Oh intarwebs, you silly thing


----------



## Daemoniac

vampiregenocide said:


> I got neg repped for this?!  Some people can't take a joke...



I got neg repped for my post above it that was neither a dig at him nor anything to do with him


----------



## tacotiklah




----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Demoniac said:


> I was never a huge fan of "actual" Nidoking, but _all_ of the fan pics of it are fucking amazing.



Likewise, I feel like we need a pokemon fan art thread now. Someone get it done.


----------



## Prydogga

I got negged for being scared of Buu, and still got the 'pokemon lol' message, Buu has nothing to do with Pokemon!


----------



## BrainArt

I haven't been negged, but I've also got one post in here from earlier on in the thread before the little neg happy child posted. 


Also, I never got the war between Digimon and Pokemon fans... I liked 'em both. 



Some of these are freaking metal as fuck, some hilarious, and some downright disturbing...


----------



## soliloquy

BrainArt said:


> I haven't been negged, but I've also got one post in here from earlier on in the thread before the little neg happy child posted.
> 
> 
> Also, I never got the war between Digimon and Pokemon fans... I liked 'em both.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these are freaking metal as fuck, some hilarious, and some downright disturbing...




i'm biased towards digimon, or at least the first 2 seasons. reason being, its so close to narnia, and so epic in proportions! it lets kids be lost in their own world. and its interesting when both the worlds collide (harry potter and narnia...). also, they bring in a bit of yogi/yoga/sufism in the sense of energy that is not finite, and one can exert energy far beyond exhaustion (thus, digi-de-evolve?). 

pokemon on the other hand, is the very world you live in. at the same time, i never got the concept of why most pokemon just keep saying their own names. i mean, ash put his pokemon through hell and back, and they still cant say much. team rockets meoth on the other hand is fluent and the only pokemon that makes sense. 

plus, the battle between good and evil, digimon did a better job with it than pokemon, where the evilest of evil people just steal pencils from one another and end up having battles over it. digimon on the other hand just took the darkness to the next level and made it almost morbid.


----------



## highlordmugfug

highlordmugfug said:


> Dammit, I fucking love Giovanni and his Nidoking. It's like the perfect badass duo in my mind. Smart, suave, evil looking business man, and big fucking bruiser dinosaur lookin' mother fucker (I typed mofo at first, but it just doesn't fit: He's not a mofo, he is a MOTHER FUCKER).


I got negged for this with that "pokemon lol" crap.

Eat a dick asshole who negged us.


----------



## Prydogga

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2240765-post231.html


----------



## highlordmugfug

Prydogga said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2240765-post231.html


Yeah, I kind of figured it was the one guy hating in the thread.

This is the kind of stuff that happens when you eff with pokemon:














and here's a Gyarados trying to eat Articuno for good measure:


----------



## eaeolian

Wow, it amazes me that this thread got to six pages, but that's enough.


----------

